# Paid Spam: Ventana ECDM for sale in Minnesota



## greggbri (Nov 7, 2005)

Ventana El Conquistador Tandem; size 17/16 - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories

My wife has no interest in riding our tandem anymore, and my son is also not interested. They both just want to ride their own bikes. For the past 5 years I coached a high school MTB team and those kids weren't interested in trying it either. Now the bike just sits in the basement.  I'd like to get it in the hands of someone who will use it as Sherwood intended.


----------

